# Diluting wine with grape juice???



## bstnh1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried reducing the abv by diluting the finished product with regular store bought grape juice like Welch's? I'm looking to make a slightly sweet red with an abv somewhere in the 8 - 10% range.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2013)

I believe a lot of people on the forum do this. Be sure to stabilize the wine with K-meta and K-sorbate before adding the juice to prevent re-fermentation.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2013)

If you want it much sweeter you may want to add some concentrated so as not to dilute the wine too much to get the sweetness you want.


----------



## skyrat (Feb 17, 2013)

I use Welches concentrate to back sweeten frequently. More to raise to a desired sweetness and to add flavor. If you like the flavor before back sweetening,, be aware concentrate is going to change flavor more than a juice or even a sugar/water addition (which will add sweetness without additional flavorings).

As Long as you are stable as Rocky mentioned and your intention is to reduce alcohol content whatever you use is just a proportional dilution to your initial finished ABV. Formula available if you want (email easier) as it is in an Excel file (with examples).


----------



## jswordy (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd be careful going below 10% ABV, unless you plan to drink it all up very young or you plan to preserve it more heavily.

I suggest drinking it all up as soon as possible.


----------



## skyrat (Feb 18, 2013)

DITTO with jswordy. Under 10% use care.


----------

